# Please can I have + vibes for follicles next week



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

trying to work up lots of positive energy for those follicles to grow.. sending some out to everyone else needing that too this week x

                                      
and a touch of ...

            
to top it off xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Here are some positive vibes

                

Come on follies

               

                   

Good luck

Jane xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun .. x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi cat,

From one follie grower to another- Good luck!!!!! Have my scan tomorrow to see what is happening in there and also semen result too   Lets hope one of us at least gets a   this month! 

when are you due AF?


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are some more positive vibes for those follies to grow 

I've got my scan on Fri, 1st month on 100mg, hoping it will make that bit of difference.

         

To everyone,
Take Care Susan xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

of course you can,


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much ladies   ..I can feel the follicle love coming through lol Bubbleicious my AF is not due until the 26th.. can def feel something going on in there this month..so maybe the old ovaries are cranking up a gear !!

Good luck with your scan and swimmers     
hey maybe it will be our month this month.. fingers..toes and everything crossed.. except legs ha ha 

I have got the fun job of telling my boss tomorrow as she wants to know what is going on ..as I ended up having to take all last week off..and it is just the two of us in our little team so it has a big impact when I am off ..but it was just not possible leaving the house how heavy my AF was it was ridiculous..but I know that she won't approve .. it is frowned upon getting pregnant in this place ..so when they find out our new temp is pregnant too that will go down a storm ha ha !! wish me luck !

Susan ..good luck with your scan too hun x 

Cat x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi cat, have some positive follicle vibes on me               

Good luck to Bubbleicious and Susan as well    

And cat, you make sure you stick up for yourself with your boss, that is totally out of order that getting pregnant is "frowned upon", you could sue them for discrimination! (I used to be a solicitor and things like that make my legal antennae tingle - and not in a good way!   )

Have a few more positive follie vibes


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks I will .. I told another 'Manager' as with my role I come under two Management areas  ...and she was really supportive as has been through the same thing herself, unfortunately unsuccessfully but knows how much it means to me. So that may help, although she doesn't tend to do my day to day management.  Unfortunately with the young woman that I supervised (who had her baby over the weekend..and I am going to see her this afternoon ..tiny 4.5lb little girl, a month early..she was only supposed to finish work today - bless her) they were really negative about her and I had to make extra effort to be supportive to her ..to counteract their negativity..so hence why I am not looking forward to it! so may be coming to you for advice if it kicks off !! 

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Sending you lots of        for your follies. Hope they are big, juicy and healthy!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I really hope it goes well for you cat, best of luck, hopefully you won't need any legal advice but if you do I'll be happy to try and point you in the right direction!  There have been some good cases recently where pregnant women who were bullied at work have successfully sued their employers so if they get a bit difficult we can just tell them about those and that should "focus their minds" a bit!  Good idea too to approach the other manager I think.

Hope you enjoy seeing the little baby tonight - I don't know about you but I don't really find seeing babies too upsetting especially if I'm allowed a cuddle, they're so gorgeous it sort of outweighs the sadness at the time.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh yes I love babies - always have done hence why I have 4 god-children .. it might increase the longing a bit ..but I never begrudge other people their happiness with their gorgeous scrummy babies! bet she is soooo cute being 4.5lbs ! I have a huge bag full of goodies to take for her .. that I have collected during her pregnancy ..so really looking forward to it...and it means a lot to me too as I was with her when she was told her first baby had died during her scan..so she deserves real happiness and joy with this little one.  As we all do. x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Just thought i'f fill you in as i went for my scan today...... IVE GOT THREE DOMINANT FOLLIES!!!!!!!

Ang a few more less dominant. She is ok about it though as we have slight male factor too, so is happy for me to proceed with the cycle she just explained that if we do get pg this month we should be aware that there is a string possibility of a multiple pregnancy. I think i had about 7 or 8 other follies so have reacted extremely well to the clomid i just hope they don't get too active in there or they'll be decreasing my dose. She also said I look slightly polycystic, but as i don't display any other signs of it, there was nothing to worry about.

Good luck to all the girls this month- especially for scans etc- let me know how you get on! x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bubble - great news on your follies, looks as though Clomid is working well for you    

    to you all

Jane xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is fab news ... Bubbleicious I am so pleased for you .. I don't think there are many of us who would mind a multiple birth .. as long as they arrived safe and well.           all round. 

Jane how are you feeling? have you had much sickness or s/e ?

Cat x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Can i have so positive wishes for good follicles   

I took colmid on CD 2 - 6 and have to do injections on CD 5,7 and 9

I have my scan on Thursday and if all well my iui will be on Saturday   

Hugs
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh yes lots coming your way hun                                    

and a touch of      
for good measure.  This is good getting so many positive vibes going..as treatment can often get your down so good to get us positive again.  Good luck on thursday hun. 

Cat x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hugs - here are some for you too

                                 

Good luck for your scan.

Cat - yep, have had sickness pretty much everyday for almost 6 weeks now, not complaining though and am hoping it will ease off a littel now I'm past 12 weeks and have stopped the pessaries and Met.

Jane xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Guess it is a good sign that the hormones are doing their stuff! I wondered when they make you stop taking the met as you seem to get differing opinions off different Drs   , some say stop it as soon as you are pregnant ..but it reduces the risk of miscarriage so seems a good idea to take it until 12wks as they have advised you.  Hope everything goes smoothly for you. Cat x 

P.S Nice to see another oldie on here like me


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for the positive wishes and the baby dust i have eating it all      


here is some back to you all


               

Hugs
xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

lots of positive vibes for you all

     

Tilda xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

That's great news Bubbleicious!  Fingers crossed for a  for you in a couple of weeks  

Was the baby gorgeous Cat? I bet she was, bless her - and bless her mummy too - it must be even more of an emotional experience for her than for other first time mums.

Glad to hear you are doing well Janie, the 12 weeks seem to have flown by to me but I'm sure they have gone a bit slower for you!  I think if I ever get a BFP I won't dare to move for the first 12 weeks...

Hugs - lots of luck and positive vibes to you hun               really hope the scan is good and the IUI works!  (Janie is proof that it can!)

Sarah xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The baby was gorgeous ...tiny but perfect in every way.. I have some gorgeous pics but I know that some people would find them upsetting so won't post them...but yes she really deserved everything to come out well after her previous miscarriage and she has had a rough time throughout this pregnancy so the perfect ending.. and yes I was as broody as anything during my lovely 2 hr cuddle. She went home today which is not bad going seeing as she was so small 4.5lbs, but they are pleased with her and Mum and they are glad to be home. 

I told my boss today about the fertility treatment and she really surprised me and was really supportive   (they are quite anti-pregnancy usually!!) She kind of forced my hand as she was concerned that I had a whole week off with a heavy period - heavy understatement of the year!! and when I said it was due to side effects of some medication - she wanted to know what was going on! 

I think she knows that I will work hard   ..she was surprised that I have managed to have 4 months treatment and for it not to have been obvious   (she doesn't share an office with me so doesn't see the   moments!!) - so she knows that whenever I can I will make appointments etc in my own time and won't take the mickey..so was really nice ..it had me in   she was so nice! 

Thanks to Ros and Kate  for keeping me sane today  ..waiting for the meeting.. I thought she would be horrible so got a bit stressed!   but you gave me lots of positive vibes babes ..which helped a lot. Cat x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi cat just sending u loads of positive vibes!!

          

Kate xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

That's great news Bubblicious!! Fingers crossed for triplets or twins then    I'd love to have a multiple birth, I'm a twin myself so could happen!

Ros
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yipeeee had scan this afternoon and 2 big fat follicles ready to pop at any time ...  

                    thanks for all your positive vibes xx Cat


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Woo hoo - thats great news xxxx


----------

